# FR: Never again will I go there



## Moggygeorgieee

Am I saying it right by saying "Plus jamais je n'y irai"? Or should I say something along the lines of "je n'y irai jamais"? Or are both are these wrong?

Merci


----------



## Alkanna

Je n'irai plus jamais.
Jamais de "y" devant le futur du verbe "aller"

Je n'y retournerai jamais.


----------



## Moggygeorgieee

Merci ! Pourquoi le "y" est interdit ? Is it because of clashing vowels?


----------



## Alkanna

Je vous en prie

Exactement 
y+i n'est guère euphonique.


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

_Plus jamais je n'irai *là-bas*.
Jamais plus je n'irai *là-bas*._
Voilà comment on remplace le _y / there_.


----------



## Maître Capello

Alternatively: _Je n'irai plus jamais là-bas_.

Regarding the pronoun _y_, see also FR: I will/would go there - j'irai(s) là-bas - pronom "y" ?


----------



## Moggygeorgieee

Oh? This thread contradicts what I've been told just then? Can the 'y' be used before 'irai' then? Sorry


----------



## Maître Capello

No, you should never use _y_ before _irai_.


----------



## Oddmania

Is this some sort of rule?  Because I say «_ J'y irai _» all the time and no one's ever taken it up or made a deal out of it.

_— Tu vas au cinéma ?
— Non, j'y irai demain, tout compte fait.
_​I can't think of another way to put it. I certainly wouldn't say «_ J'irai là-bas demain_ ».


----------



## Alkanna

It is a rule.

Non, j'irai demain.


----------



## jann

I think it's worth pointing out that "Never again will I go there" is a much more dramatic statement than the perfectly everyday "I'll never go there again."  It's probably worth making a similar distinction between the various suggested translations...


----------



## Oddmania

Le pronom est grammaticalement nécessaire. J'ai du mal à comprendre pourquoi il faudrait le supprimer sous prétexte que certaines personnes ont estimé que le hiatus était disgracieux  Moi je le trouve très beau, ce son. Cela veut-il dire qu'il faut également arrêter de prononcer "_Vous r*ii*ez_" correctement à l'imparfait, parce que le son est trop dur à prononcer pour certains ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Oddmania said:


> I say «_ J'y irai _» all the time and no one's ever taken it up or made a deal out of it.


 Really?! I would never say such a thing and it sounds terribly wrong to me. (I'm not saying it is incorrect, just that it doesn't sound right to me.) In most contexts, I would simply drop the pronoun: _j'irai_.

Anyway, _y irai_ is pronounced [i.iʁe], but _riiez_ is pronounced [ʁiije], which is more fluent.


----------



## Alkanna

"y" se supprime devant le futur et le conditionnel d'"aller"... " Grevisse *635


----------



## Maître Capello

jann said:


> I think it's worth pointing out that "Never again will I go there" is a much more dramatic statement than the perfectly everyday "I'll never go there again." It's probably worth making a similar distinction between the various suggested translations...


Atcheque's suggestions are probably the closest in style, especially the latter:


atcheque said:


> _Plus jamais je n'irai *là-bas*.
> Jamais plus je n'irai *là-bas*._


----------



## Nicomon

Even more dramatic  (I think) would be to also inverse the middle part :   _Jamais plus n'irai-je là-bas.
_


Maître Capello said:


> I would simply drop the pronoun: j'irai.


  Or if you don't want to drop « _y _», then you use the near future (as I would) : _ Je vais y aller demain. _


----------

